# Awesome site for patterns



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Just came across this one...haven't seen it before.
http://knittingqueen.com/knitting_patterns.html


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow thanks for the great site.


----------



## noelwright (Feb 1, 2012)

wow! that is a neat place for patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Just came across this one...haven't seen it before.
> http://knittingqueen.com/knitting_patterns.html


Oh my, oh my oh my!! Where do I start??!! There's so much here. A cuppa tea, and some hours...and what fun! Thank you for sharing this one!

:thumbup:


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

THANK YOU ! What a great site....as you say "Awesome"


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Terrific site - thanks!


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Great site. Thank you.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Zowwwweeeee......hadn't come across this site. Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Oh boy, more things in the queue to make, thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

You could spend all day here. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you great site :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dougnorton (Feb 27, 2013)

thank you I have already picked out a few I like.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Lovely knitting site.Thanks.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for posting this great site, it is new to me as well.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Agreed! Thanks much!


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Ohhh! Thanks for sharing saw some I would like to try if I ever can get off this site. Lol. Thanks for sharing and Happy yarning.:lol:


----------

